# EX Machina



## ATOMICxTomato (Apr 21, 2015)

I was wondering if any other SSO'ers have seen this movie, pretty new sci-fi flick. Just got home from watching it and i have got to say, its probably my new favorite movie, its just soo good. If you are a fan of sci-fi stuff or a movie with good a good twist, i recommend this movie.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Apr 22, 2015)

Highly interested in this movie since I´m a fan of philisophical sci-fi flicks. Does it show that the movie is somewhat low-budget?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 22, 2015)

when i first saw the title, i was thinking "appleseed" anime series...

this looks pretty decent imho. with the guys from the "28 days/weeks" movies and "sunshine"...it should be good.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Apr 22, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Highly interested in this movie since I´m a fan of philisophical sci-fi flicks. Does it show that the movie is somewhat low-budget?



It doesn't show too much, but that's just what I thought. Should definitely watch it.


----------



## narad (Apr 22, 2015)

Watched it with my entire AI lab, which I love to do because whenever they were showing code snippets you could hear the entire row lean forward in their seats to see what was going on (I can't recall what was going on here, but there was some typing of some code to do a very specific thing -- won't give any spoilers -- and the actual code was like enumerating prime numbers or some other shenanigans). Personally I didn't like it, but my hard-to-please friend did ::

It was so worth it though because things like "Is she stochastic?" are now on-going lab jokes.


----------



## asher (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Does it show that the movie is somewhat low-budget?



It's worth noting that countries that aren't the US can do a lot more with the same amount of money when it comes to movies. I don't know why that is exactly, it's probably a lot to do with the amount of bloat in the US industry, the cost of doing anything in LA vs a lot of places in the world, and probably also something to do with the fact everyone in Hollywood is unionized. 16 million is quite a bit for a British movie. IIRC the most expensive british movie ever made was only 27 million bucks. There's no list of most expensive UK movies, but here's one of non-english movies that gives an idea!

List of most expensive non-English-language films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I was also looking at average budgets, and found that in 2013 the average UK budget was 6 million GBP and the average US budget the same year was 71 million dollars.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Apr 26, 2015)

wankerness said:


> It's worth noting that countries that aren't the US can do a lot more with the same amount of money when it comes to movies. I don't know why that is exactly, it's probably a lot to do with the amount of bloat in the US industry, the cost of doing anything in LA vs a lot of places in the world, and probably also something to do with the fact everyone in Hollywood is unionized. 16 million is quite a bit for a British movie. IIRC the most expensive british movie ever made was only 27 million bucks. There's no list of most expensive UK movies, but here's one of non-english movies that gives an idea!
> 
> List of most expensive non-English-language films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I was also looking at average budgets, and found that in 2013 the average UK budget was 6 million GBP and the average US budget the same year was 71 million dollars.



Makes sense. The more competition the big companies get, the better for us. It´s been good for gaming and its probably good for movies as well.


----------



## MBMoreno (May 6, 2015)

Its one of the movies of this year for me. Easily


----------



## jbealsmusic (May 6, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Highly interested in this movie since I´m a fan of philisophical sci-fi flicks.


Same here. Can't wait to watch it. I've heard a lot of good things.


----------



## soliloquy (May 31, 2015)

i saw it last night, and i thought it was a lot of fun! i LOVED the sound track, and loved how they randomly boosted the music and not deliver anything at the end of the loud rises in volume. its a bit of a tease, but i thought it was really well done. great CGI and character development. 

one thing that i didn't get about the ending 



Spoiler



maybe this is me reading too much into the movie, but part way through the movie, Nathan said that the building has SO much going on that he can lasso the moon and back and still have enough wiring running around. with that being said, when the power runs out, Caleb asked Ava how shes still running when the power is out. Ava said that she charges her battery before hand so she can run through the power outage, which, she, herself is causing. to me, that signified that Ava needs that place to function as that place keeps her batteries running. if shes out in the opening, she will have to come back to recharge her batteries.

which leads to point two. at the end, Ava asked Caleb if he'll stay. Caleb didn't answer back, and Ava didn't wait for a response. to me, what that signified is that Ava will come back as some point to A) recharge her batteries and B) release Caleb.




again, i maybe reading too much into something. 

i thought it was well done.


----------



## katsumura78 (May 31, 2015)

I watched it twice since I had a group of friends who didn't get a chance to see it. The setting and soundtrack really had me hooked. The girl who played Ava did a great job at making us believe it was actually an AI. Wonder if Google has one of those locked up somewhere as we speak lol.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (May 31, 2015)

I looooooooved this movie. So much symbolism. I especially liked how, since Ava was supposed to be derived from just scanning every search engine result ever, in a way we as a species failed the Turing test, because she's sort of an encapsulation of humanity writ large. Anything she does is inherently human- arguably more human than anyone else.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 1, 2015)

Superb, fantastic.



Spoiler



I love being surprised. It's so rare these days.



Also...hawt. I saw this with my sister, and I had to...well...I let her go on ahead.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 1, 2015)

@Soliquoy regarding Ex Machina -


Spoiler



I heard Ava's "stay" comment as an imperative, a command, not as a request. It was its intention to lock Caleb in. 

There was no implication that Ava's batteries would run out in a limited time. If Ava had knowledge of the house systems *and* of its own battery, it likely also had knowledge of the principles behind such systems. Given how people take the power outlets in Starbucks for granted, I have no problem with it being able to find power sources in the real world, let alone on the helicopter flight. (I have no doubt that a helicopter used for transportation by the very rich would have facilities to charge whatever iPhone equivalent exists in that time/place.)



There have been four movies dealing with AI which made it onto my radar in the past year. Ex Machina, the 2011 film Eva (from Spain), Automata with Antonio Banderas, and 2013's The Machine.

Here are the ones which passed the threshold of being excellent enough to own:

Ex Machina
Eva
The Machine

That is all. 

*laugh*

Regarding Automata,


Spoiler



you know how some actors have intelligence in their eyes, and you can tell that they're intelligent? Melanie Griffith has the opposite. I've heard her say dumb things in interviews, and her movie characters have never managed to rise to a higher level, being shackled by the actor playing them.



Eva and The Machine are currently on Netflix Streaming. Both are worth the time IMO.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 1, 2015)

You missed one -- Chappie. I had high hopes for it, but my sister said it was just kind of meh. I'll probably see it anyway, but now I'm not as excited about it.

Eva sounds intriguing.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh, you're *right*! A friend of mine wanted to see it due to Die Antwoord being in it, and I really liked District 9 *and* the AI aspect. I actually have the disc on order, and it will be part of the late summer "What is Human?" film festival my friends will be enjoying on evenings when it's really hot and I'm the only one with air conditioning. *laugh*

(Currently we're in the middle of an "80s "Vaguely Medieval/Fantasy/SciFi" festival, with such favorites as Hawk the Slayer, The Sword and the Sorcerer, The Beastmaster, Krull and the Excellent Flesh and Blood starring Rutger Hauer.)

The AI list consists of Chappie, Automata (even though I didn't like it hugely), AI, Blade Runner, Ex Machina, Eva, Her, and possibly Soldier with Kurt Russell. (I think of Soldier as being in the same universe and the flipside of Blade Runner, which is why it's in there.) There might be a couple more, but I don't have the list on this computer. 

If anyone wants to recommend any others for that list, I'll be happy to consider them. I have a month to buy them before we're due to start, with Ex Machina coming out on disc in the middle of July. 

Regarding Chappie...


Spoiler



It bothered me that chappie supposedly had to learn speech from scratch, but was able to wire together a supercomputer. WTF?


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 2, 2015)

Haven't seen it yet, so not going to unspoil/despoil/?word that.

For your current run -- Ladyhawke? Or not fantastical/scifi-ish enough?

You still buy movies? Lollers. I only buy movies I will watch more than once.

Wouldn't the Terminators fit the bill? Or that's more time travel movies...? 

I, Robot.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 2, 2015)

in the last few years there were these:
interstellar (that weird rubix cube lil guy)
i, robot
the matrix series
robocop, though thats more android?
the terminator series
star wars
her
tron
wall-e


----------



## narad (Jun 2, 2015)

The more AI-focused AI list:

Blade Runner
The Matrix
2001: A Space Odyssey
Ghost in the Shell
Colossus: The Forbin Project
Her

If it doesn't have a philosophical underpinning, it kind of misses the core of AI.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Jun 23, 2015)

Finally got to see it. Great flick! A lot of people talked about there being a twist ending, but it really wasn't much of a surprise. Still, it was excellent.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 23, 2015)

Great movie, would recommend!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jun 24, 2015)

Just finished watching _Ex Machina_ on impulse after reading this thread.

I love this film. I'll watch it again very soon. Not sure quite yet if it's a favorite of mine since the elements of surprise kind of wear off after the initial first viewing for me. But I did enjoy this film much more than others.

This is a thoroughly engaging flick wrapped in a beautiful, polished yet simple aesthetic. Tension is everywhere, you feel uncomfortable yet intrigued, and the philosophical ideas presented in the plot keep the brain wondering and guessing about what will happen next. The similarities to the classic story of Frankenstein are striking; however, the film fights against any clichés presented by such similarities as it defies expectations and keeps you thinking with its complexities.

The use of claustrophobia along with the growing aspects of sexuality formed a strong combination for creating that sense of unease. And the few little twists thrown in at the end were good for continuing to build up tension to the climax. The use of minimalism (as far as the cast and setting) is something that also contributed to my enjoyment of the film since I can appreciate minimalism. 

One thing that hit me hard in this film is that I've been going through personal sh*t at this moment in my life and I found myself identifying with the character of Caleb by the end of the movie.


Spoiler



(I've been told that I'm a good kid with a strong moral compass, but I let others use me even to the point that it leaves me in dangerous predicaments like what happened to Caleb in the end of the movie.)


Soliloquy: I had the same questions originally. But Explorer has already answered and I agree with that answer.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 25, 2015)

I watched two sexytimes sci-fi movies tonight, Splice and this! I hate how the site manages to insert line breaks every time you turn anything green, I'm tempted to not use them since it's been out on video for a while!

This made a good companion piece to Splice, as it also dealt with the creator of a "female" experiment which manages to weaponize its sexuality against its oppressors. This fortunately managed to sidestep most of the issues inherent in Splice, namely the complete lack of anything approaching intelligent dialogue. For the first 2/3, at least, this film was quite a nice surprise and I was completely engaged. It moves along at a nice clip, and the scenes in which Nathan and Caleb talk are a real pleasure. Oscar Isaac just oozes charisma, but also seems mostly unhinged, and his character remains somewhat morally ambiguous for the entire film. Ava is similar, and her early scenes with Caleb managed to both have some engaging chemistry and remain stilted. They reminded me a bit of the best scenes of "Her," in which Theodore and Samantha were first getting to know each other while keeping the fact she's an AI in the forefront of the conversation.

It also seems to have some kind of feminist ideas on its mind, but I wasn't examining them closely enough on first watch to understand how successfully it pulled them off. Nathan has what is essentially a sex slave who follows him around throughout the film,


Spoiler



and late plot reveals also seem to be making some kind of a comment when you see the contents of his closets. However, I'm not sure if it's actually attempting to progress any feminist ideas here, as there is not a single human female in the film (whoops, spoilers, though you see it coming from almost the first appearance of Kyoko). It may be saying nothing beyond human sexuality is a fatal flaw which an AI would be effortlessly able to exploit. It still does feel like it's making some kind of feminist statement, though, with the long silent shots of the robots in women's bodies staring at one another conspiring (and silently suffering, depending on how you're currently interpreting the situation).


 I have no problem with this, I'm just not sure if it really managed to pull it off successfully or if it was just sorta throwing the imagery in without managing to "earn" it.

Unfortunately, the last act turns into more of a sci-fi action/thriller mode, and it largely abandons the headier ideas about consciousness for a straight thriller in which the motives of everyone are in question. It never gets bad, it simply is a disappointment after how fresh the first 2/3 felt. The ending redeemed it a bit, but it still felt like it could have been truly great if it had just stuck a little more to the sci-fi instead of going all-out thriller in the last act. The plot becomes too predictable, and it created a mounting sense of disappointment throughout the last act for me, mainly just because it was so good before then.

So yeah, I'd give it about an 8/10.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jun 25, 2015)

wankerness said:


> They reminded me a bit of the best scenes of "Her," in which Theodore and Samantha were first getting to know each other while keeping the fact she's an AI in the forefront of the conversation.



Same thoughts here. While I was watching this, I began thinking of _Her_ and addressing some similarities.



wankerness said:


> The plot becomes too predictable, and it created a mounting sense of disappointment throughout the last act for me, mainly just because it was so good before then.



The ending was predictable. But I mean, what can you expect. The first 2/3rds was full of so many little twists as the plot developed, and you didn't fully understand Nathan's motives or Ava's motives, which kept it engaging. But despite not knowing their motives upon viewing the film, you already know what the outcome (course of action) would be once the motives were confirmed towards the end of the plot.


Spoiler



Ex:
- Caleb helps Ava escape and takes her into society regardless of if she has feelings for him or if she is just exploiting his feelings for her. (This would mean getting rid of Nathan.) 
- Nathan wipes/kills Ava and proceeds to make the next version.
- Ava forcefully creates her own escape. (This would mean getting rid of Caleb and Nathan.)


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 25, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and late plot reveals also seem to be making some kind of a comment when you see the contents of his closets. However, I'm not sure if it's actually attempting to progress any feminist ideas here, as there is not a single human female in the film (whoops, spoilers, though you see it coming from almost the first appearance of Kyoko). It may be saying nothing beyond human sexuality is a fatal flaw which an AI would be effortlessly able to exploit. It still does feel like it's making some kind of feminist statement, though, with the long silent shots of the robots in women's bodies staring at one another conspiring (and silently suffering, depending on how you're currently interpreting the situation).



i can see where you're coming from, and you're right about it seeming to make a statement but doesn't really delivering. 

IMO it's because the movie is essentially a practice in gaze theory... which of course many people are exposed to because of feminism, but the movement never completely managed (in undergraduate academia at least) to express the entirety of gaze theory and its implications.

so the gaze here represents power obviously, but it's used to make you feel uncomfortable in combination with the claustrophobic set design and score (listen to when the soundtrack ramps up in volume around that scene, the combination is menacing). additionally, you're a voyeur watching 2 men act as voyeurs... so you're called out for looking the entire film. 

in other films the act of looking used consciously and strategically to make a statement, but here gazing is the film's commodity not message... i feel the message gets lost in the end when it devolves into a thriller.


----------



## narad (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## wankerness (Jun 25, 2015)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i can see where you're coming from, and you're right about it seeming to make a statement but doesn't really delivering.
> 
> IMO it's because the movie is essentially a practice in gaze theory... which of course many people are exposed to because of feminism, but the movement never completely managed (in undergraduate academia at least) to express the entirety of gaze theory and its implications.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree with you on all of this. When they reverse it at the end with Kyoko and Ava staring back at them it sorta negates it.

To Mr. Headscratch there, the clearest illustration of the male gaze represented in movie form is probably Silence of the Lambs (ex, the part where Clarice is shoved into a room with all the yokel cops, or when she has to interact with the entomologists, etc).


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 25, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, I agree with you on all of this. When they reverse it at the end with Kyoko and Ava staring back at them it sorta negates it.
> 
> To Mr. Headscratch there, the clearest illustration of the male gaze represented in movie form is probably Silence of the Lambs (ex, the part where Clarice is shoved into a room with all the yokel cops, or when she has to interact with the entomologists, etc).



it negates our interpretation certainly. in the film, the power dynamic flips and so does the gaze with it... which applies to the greater gaze theory. if someone made a film based on the premise of the panopticon i would probably squeal with joy.

I love film criticism but when it comes down to it we are bringing our own scope and analysis to someone's work. while good filmmakers usually put those symbols and ideas in purposefully, it kinda throws me for a loop when a filmmaker seemingly blatantly turns the tables knowing we're looking for specific poltico-symbolic outcomes. 

it's almost like he knew we were watching with this idea in our heads and he called us...out.. on.. it......

holy sh*t... i think we got film-CEPTION-ed


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 27, 2015)

After about 20 minutes I thought that guy was the Machina, it'd be more interesting, at least to me.
It's an elegant movie, it reminds me of Gattaca, it's so clean and elegant.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Jul 2, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> After about 20 minutes I thought that guy was the Machina



exactly where I thought it was going...if you mean the Gleeson dude


----------



## Duosphere (Jul 2, 2015)

TheBigGroove said:


> exactly where I thought it was going...if you mean the Gleeson dude


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 7, 2015)

It was a decent movie. Nice twist and turns here and there but it never picked up too much for me. Almost felt like a subtle climax so to speak at the end. Either way, it was decent and that chick is HOT...with hair


----------



## ryanvegas (Aug 7, 2015)

Imo it was amazing


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 8, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> After about 20 minutes I thought that guy was the Machina, it'd be more interesting, at least to me.


I'm glad they didn't. That would have been a little too Hollywood-twist/M Night Shyamalan-esque.


----------



## Duosphere (Aug 8, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'm glad they didn't. That would have been a little too Hollywood-twist/M Night Shyamalan-esque.



I disagree.
If that guy who won the contest was the Machina, it would really be the smartest way to test it cause he thinks he's human, it would have nothing to do with cheesy twists and stuff.
I really loved...

Devil
The Happening
Signs
Unbreakable
Lady In The Water


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 8, 2015)

But they addressed that -- one of the earliest questions he had was, "it _knows_ it's a machine?"

PS I fantasize about living far away from civilization like that.


----------



## narad (Aug 8, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'm glad they didn't. That would have been a little too Hollywood-twist/M Night Shyamalan-esque.



Or Blade Runner.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 9, 2015)

But that wasn't the main storyline. In fact, it wasn't even clear in some cuts.

Oh, also: HEYNOW!


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 9, 2015)

Recently saw this, had my doubts going in, but damn I really liked it! Must admit the ending made me a bit sad though


----------



## flint757 (Aug 14, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> I disagree.
> If that guy who won the contest was the Machina, it would really be the smartest way to test it cause he thinks he's human, it would have nothing to do with cheesy twists and stuff.
> I really loved...
> 
> ...



People exist that thought the happening was good?!?!? The dialogue alone was horrible. 



I liked that he wasn't a robot personally. That in itself was a bit of a twist as for a second I thought he was a robot when he decided to cut himself open to see if he's human or not. It felt a lot more psychological than him being the test subject would have been, especially considering how relatively early that scene occurs.

I also liked that she left him behind. It really expressed that ultimately she is not human and is not limited by emotions. She made the best decision that would have the best outcome for her. Period. Online it seemed like a lot of people hated that though, as it made her seem like a bitch, but she has no emotions so I don't see that being the case. The fact that people humanized the robot that much to be upset by that is in itself an accomplishment IMO.


----------



## narad (Aug 14, 2015)

flint757 said:


> I also liked that she left him behind. It really expressed that ultimately she is not human and is not limited by emotions. She made the best decision that would have the best outcome for her. Period. Online it seemed like a lot of people hated that though, as it made her seem like a bitch, but she has no emotions so I don't see that being the case. The fact that people humanized the robot that much to be upset by that is in itself an accomplishment IMO.



I think that's misleading. Ultimately I don't think the movie made a clear statement on whether or not she has emotions, only that she was feigning emotions in her interactions with the guys to better accomplish her manipulation.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 14, 2015)

narad said:


> I think that's misleading. Ultimately I don't think the movie made a clear statement on whether or not she has emotions, only that she was feigning emotions in her interactions with the guys to better accomplish her manipulation.


Yes. This. ^

That is what is so absolutely engaging about this movie. Being a human, experiencing the development of emotions regarding attachment towards another human, we are predicting and guessing what is going to happen. You "think" you know what will happen, then you remember: "wait...she is a machine...she doesn't have emotions." You are reminded of this by the character of Nathan and his warnings. However, in the end...


Spoiler



...you see what happens as she obviously manipulated both Nathan and Caleb and ended up killing Nathan and leaving Caleb locked in to die


----------



## flint757 (Aug 15, 2015)

I do find it perplexing that she gave her creator, who was a huge tool, an arguably better death than the one actually attempting to help her. The way the ending plays out definitely feels a bit like they were at a loss on where to go after all of the initial setup occurs. As many of you have pointed out, it feels almost like an entirely different style of film towards the end. I think my main reason for enjoying the ending is that it's just very different from how your typical Hollywood movie would have approached it.

The film definitely has an identity crisis on its hands with how it handles the robots IMO. The level of submission the house servant bot was put through feels very much like human emotion


Spoiler



and the subsequent method of murder and murder/suicide that happens with her at the end sort of implies genuine emotion as well.


 That said, I never felt that sort of emotion from the main robot being tested (at a loss for names ). It did feel like she was manipulating him throughout the film and that is fully confirmed by how the ending is played out. The way she worked the system felt exactly like how a sociopath would have done it if they were in the same situation and that's a comparable response that I'd expect from a robot if it had no emotions (in other words, while it may be heartless it felt logical). 

In hindsight, the only reason it feels complex or deep is simply because it is a bit inconsistent in how it develops the characters, intentional or not. Why does the other robot seem more genuine even in scenes with the other one? Is the idea that they are just as unique as humans or is it that they simply needed the plot to push forward and this was the best method to do so?

My favorite point in the film is definitely when the tester is literally questioning his own existence though. That scene would have been far less impactful IMO had he actually been a robot.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 15, 2015)

flint757 said:


> The way the ending plays out definitely feels a bit like they were at a loss on where to go after all of the initial setup occurs.


I disagree. I think they thought everything out very carefully, _especially_ the ending. They even have the creator character borderline suggest that was how it was going to play out -- if she indeed was distinguishable from human.

It's like that episode of Celebrity Deathmatch when it was Loch Ness Monster vs. Bigfoot -- they play it up like there's some kind of tension, but when it comes right down to it, it couldn't end any other way.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't mean in motivation or execution, but that it just feels like the entire purpose of the film changes. Like others have said, it starts out very grande and sci-fi based and then just switches to a thriller the last like 15 minutes. Conceptually what she did makes perfect sense to me as well. By at a loss I merely mean that they never fully dipped their feet into either genre and kind of abandoned what they had built for the first half of the movie. 

This movie isn't perfect IMO. While I enjoyed the film greatly all the way through, and enjoyed how much it made me think, it just didn't feel like the characters were developed in a way that makes sense. Maybe that was intentional, but if so it's done to deliberately confound the viewer with no logical basis. Why was the other robot allowed to walk around freely? Why did she behave like an abuse victim if robots don't really express genuine emotions? Why does she look for vengeance, even at the expense of her own existence, if emotion isn't a factor? All things indicate that the other one was only being manipulative to survive/escape (one would think the same applies to the other one as well) and the fact that she does what she does at the very end would lead me to believe that she was simply making calculated decisions. Had she actually had true emotions she likely wouldn't have locked him inside after doing everything to help free her. The only interesting theory I can come up with is that they do have emotions, but they are capable of simply ignoring it if logic dictates that it will lead to a better outcome. This leads to me asking again though, why hadn't the other robot try to escape before getting itself killed?

It's been a little while ago that I watched it so perhaps I'm forgetting something that makes all that much more clear.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll buy that. In fact, here, let me paraphrase -- I completely agree it's not perfect. In fact, I think based on my theory that it _had_ to lead to the ending, they may have contrived situations, decisions, turnabouts, etc. _so that_ the ending would end the way it did. It all led to the moment with the big reveal, when


Spoiler



she did exactly as we who never trusted her did exactly what a robot without the laws of robotics would do.


 And then yeah, everything after that is just consequences.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 23, 2015)

My movie of the year so far.


----------

